
Can anyone explain why this crash editors? - gnator
I was coding and something happened with atom and I was unable to reopen my project without atom crashing. I deleted my code in notepad and extract this which is causing crashes in Microsoft Word and extreme lag in notepad++ and Atom. Anyone know why this is the case?<p>PS: This file is only 9mb so it shouldn&#x27;t be too big for anything to view it<p>Thanks
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;ru1qlmi92ky4y53&#x2F;weirdFile.js?dl=0
======
homemadejam
Opening this file in a hex editor shows that the file consists of almost all
spaces, which I'm assuming are all on one line, making the text editors crash.

~~~
icebraining
Yeah, hexdump shows:

    
    
        00000000  ef bb bf 2f 3e c2 a0 0a  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20
        00000010  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20
        *
        00900000  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  3c 61
        0090000a
    
    

Which means that except for those first 8 bytes and the last two, the whole
file is just 0x20 (space in ASCII/UTF-8) repeated ad nauseam.

~~~
gnator
Why would long lines crash editors?

~~~
pwg
If the editor has some built in line length limit then exceeding that limit
might lead to a crash (depending upon how the editor is coded).

~~~
gnator
Right but it looks like (i was able to load it for Atom and Notepad++ but very
slow) they perform soft wrap on these long lines

~~~
pwg
Which would imply that their soft-wrap algorithm consumes an inordinate amount
of time when confronted with a single, 9MB long, line of space characters.

------
pwg
The file opens in a blink of an eye on Linux in both the Joe editor
([http://joe-editor.sourceforge.net/](http://joe-editor.sourceforge.net/)) as
well as in vi (i.e., it is about about a second or less to open the file in
each). So the problem would be that Word, Notepad++, and Atom have trouble
with very long lines.

------
db48x
You just need a better editor; it doesn't crash Emacs, for example.

